# Globally, where would you like to hunt?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

would it be where game is plentiful or where you have to work to find it, or somewhere in-between? Personally I'd love to experience salmon fishing in Alaska and Norway, dove shooting in Argentina etc etc, but I'd only go to these places the one time. We in North UK tend to have to work hard for our game and tbh that's just how I like it really, we get plenty of exercise, the dogs get well worked and we put food on the table for family and friends with very little wasteage. So just wondering what you folks would like to do


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm planning a grizzly hunt in Alaska in 2015 and would love to go on a safari hunt in Africa.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I second the safari hunt. They actually have exotic animal conservation hunts down there. Basically you go as part of a conservation program and you shoot big game with tranquilizer guns and then tag them. Lions, Tigers, and Elephants oh my!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Where are you going to find those tigers in Africa? ???


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

"Tigers in Africa seems a fanciful thought…but they are there! Though they do not roam completely free in the wilderness, the South China Tiger can be found in carefully managed, large wildland areas in South Africa, the subject of an ambitious effort to rescue it from extinction. The 33,000ha (82,000 acre) Laohu Valley Reserve is the centerpiece of Save China’s Tigers experimental bid to breed the South China Tiger and eventually return it to its natural habitat."

http://www.wild.org/blog/tigers-in-africa/

Well there you go. I learned something new today. 

I need to learn how to hunt first, but I'd say Alaska, Scottish moorlands, and Hungary. I've seen a few pictures from Hungarian hunts where they line up all the birds from the day in a grid and surround them with tree boughs as a way to honor the kills. My internet is slow or I'd find a picture and more info. Americans have removed so much ceremony from daily life, so that might be why I'm attracted to the more "European" approach, but everything from these rituals to the traditional garb seems to add so much to the experience.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not picky.
Any major flyway, or where they have a good mix of upland birds.
I would like to do some hunts in South Dakota.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Alaska or Russia


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Right now I'd be happy to hunt the hunt club in the Central Valley on planted birds. Just the sun coming up with you and your dog and game out there to find. 

It isn't so much the location as the bond between bird, dog and man that gets to me.

Post from a couple years ago November 2011: Pheasant hunting for Thanksgiving meal

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/pheasant-hunting-for-thanksgiving.html

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Anywhere its risk and earned and wild flight birds only much in life is dull enough 

truth I hunted it all globally

If you killed it you must bless it and feed less to me and eat it all

or your just a punisher of Mother God as we call nature 

Watching mates work holds great values some days more then the bird counts 

pictures of raw power creatures still move me

I killed a Rhino when I was young many many great Bears, Elk and Moose, Wolf, song dogs , Caribou even exotic animals in the dark countries heck the shots you have to take to protect you immunity over seas could kill a Bull and much more. ;D

I wish like the great fishes I could take that shot back

Real raw nature is pressed to the max

she forgives us far greater then we do her

I walk where not one man has tried we may release a short video as well remote and risks as it goes

Share care and feed

None have more rights

then animals that just the seasons are punished to the core.

Russia is a great spot due to poor economics

Alaska is great but truth even the last frontier greed and resource stealers are hurting her some as well

extreme weathers still help her some.

The Big Sky country has great views as well

Swiss alps some fun

Give more then you take Wild remote is still the greatest show on earth to me


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A great ? - PIKE's answer - out the front door with a long gun - a 20 hour drive out west - or the field in front of us - no concept of time or distance - the best hunts R 3 days 2 bag 1 grouse - this is what he was bred 4 - it is never about the # of birds - my family & friends VVe hunt with after a 20 hour drive - if a **** drops a leg after the shot - spend the next 2 hours looking 4 a dead bird - this is how we hunt !!!!!!!!


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

einspänner said:


> "Tigers in Africa seems a fanciful thought…but they are there! Though they do not roam completely free in the wilderness, the South China Tiger can be found in carefully managed, large wildland areas in South Africa, the subject of an ambitious effort to rescue it from extinction. The 33,000ha (82,000 acre) Laohu Valley Reserve is the centerpiece of Save China’s Tigers experimental bid to breed the South China Tiger and eventually return it to its natural habitat."
> 
> http://www.wild.org/blog/tigers-in-africa/
> 
> ...


 I'm just a little curious about your comment on Americans removing ceremony from daily life. I'm not looking to start an argument as we all have opinions on different ways of life. Could you please give me a few examples? Thanks and safe hunting where ever you go.
Mike


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mike answer 2 ? - I'm a second generation Scot - my grandfather a 1st gen german - he raised me along with his english pointers - the first rule was was very simple - you carry the birds from the field by the neck their heads held high with pride - into the kitchen where they are treated with the same respect - then to the table where a blessing is given for what GOD has given us - these are traditoins I have tought my sons and with luck my grandchildern will carry on - the feathers our pups and I hunt are truly a gift from GOD - Yes I put on the tweeds at a tower shoot - just makes it more fun !!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Tradition, ritual, culture  ;D 

Good times


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Mike answer 2 ? - I'm a second generation Scot - my grandfather a 1st gen german - he raised me along with his english pointers - the first rule was was very simple - you carry the birds from the field by the neck their heads held high with pride - into the kitchen where they are treated with the same respect - then to the table where a blessing is given for what GOD has given us - these are traditoins I have tought my sons and with luck my grandchildern will carry on - the feathers our pups and I hunt are truly a gift from GOD -_* Yes I put on the tweeds at a tower shoot*_ - just makes it more fun !!!!!


I even wear them for beating


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the most fun is wearing my ten yard Kilt - yes it is all about me & my V -we can neVer change what we R - the nose allways knows - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - the most fun is wearing my ten yard Kilt - yes it is all about me & my V -we can neVer change what we R - the nose allways knows - LOL


pic please Ron ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Scandinavia has all ways held some sort of fascination with me....

Big Game, Big Spaces, Big Light!!!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Dr8XWqt/0/X2/i-Dr8XWqt-X2.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-GV4tg28/0/X2/i-GV4tg28-X2.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Right where I am!

5 mins away from pheasants, pigeons n woodcock.

5 mins away from wild trout n salmon (haven't fished for a while mind!).

30 minutes away from the grouse moors.

20 minutes away from the coastline line for cod and bass!

Would love to go to the Black Forrest and Africa mind!!  think a would just takes shots with the camera though!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Right where I am!
> 
> 5 mins away from pheasants, pigeons n woodcock.
> 
> ...


sounds like you live near me Kevin....hang on, you're not that far away, Co. Durham (iirc)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm just a little curious about your comment on Americans removing ceremony from daily life. I'm not looking to start an argument as we all have opinions on different ways of life. Could you please give me a few examples? Thanks and safe hunting where ever you go.
Mike
[/quote]

Thanks for the question, Mike. My statement was pretty vague and deserves some fleshing out. The US does have it rituals--fireworks on the 4th, Thanksgiving parades, Easter egg hunts, etc.--but I believe the vast geographic area we take up combined with the melting pot of cultures and our relatively short existence makes it difficult to preserve the rituals themselves or at least the meaning behind them. There's also a history of groups rejecting their heritage to assimilate or avoid persecution--think German-Americans during the two World Wars. A couple examples of lost meaning are Mardi Gras and St. Patrick's Day. These have basically become highly commercialized days of excessive drinking with the original religious significance removed. 
So maybe it's not fair to say that Americans remove ceremony from daily life, but our traditions tend to be within a smaller grouping like a family or they are a caricature of the original. Having lived in Germany, American Oktoberfests come to mind for the latter.  These are of course just my observations and I mean no offense. It's not even a uniquely American phenomenon, but living here it's easier for me to notice the effects. If you have any thoughts on this, I'd love to hear them. 

And to get somewhat back on topic, here's another pic of the Honor Ceremony. Thanks Data for finding the first one.  Scout's great-grandmother is on the left.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great pic einspanner ;D, is the dog 2nd in from left a smooth haired? or is it a whv with a short coat?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, I should specify that it's not my pic. Took it from my breeder's facebook page. 
She's a WHV too. I think it's just the angle of the pic that makes her look smooth. Some more pics of her here. http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=738


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

But one would have to really travel to understand... People everywhere are in many ways similar (banks know this little tidbit). Culture and traditions offer the only nuances. 

Btw, that is exactly the sticking point with regards to the Euro succeeding, and why Britain (perhaps wisely, at the moment) refuses to join... In order for it to work, borders must be erased, cultures must be blended. I think in this regard, North America is ahead. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=Rczk0BuzhPs

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xHKzCUYdnSA&desktop_uri=/watch?v=xHKzCUYdnSA

North America is decades ahead in this regard...
Esp if somehow managed to drastically reduce sugar intake  , that is (alcohol is also sugar - no excuses).


----------

